# SPOT locator



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I came across an ad for the SPOT satellite messenger http://www.nestdestination.com.au. Unlike a use-once PLB / EPIRB, you can use it to send a "help" message and "OK" message as well as emergency. Unlike regular LBs it does not use geostationary satellites to send a message but the Globalstar aka Iridium low earth orbit satellites. I am not sure how long that network will continue to function., They claim >99.5% contact but what aboutthe 0.5% non contact. Although the unit is not expensive, you need to pay an annual sub.

However it looks like a good idea so on a trip you can send in regular skeds so that the home team (alerted by SMS) know that you are OK.

You also get GPS tacking but cant see it on the unit, need to download to computer.

Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

A previous thread, not that much was discussed.
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17978&hilit=spot

Ken's video on it from the Sydney boat show:


----------

